# The Revell U.S.S. Constitution



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

As an act of forced self punishment I'm made it a self pilgramage not to start any of the new goodies coming out until I've finally finished this kit that's be sitting on my shelf since Kane was Able.

The problem is at the rate this is moving I'll be too old to squeeze a glue tube by the time I'm done.

And then there's the rigging at the end.
Has anyone ever done this kit? Looking ahead on the instrux, it seems like you have to have a maritime background and working knowledge to understand the terminolgy. In addition there's like 3 different rigging instruction sheets with very little to determine how the interact.
feedback from those who have done this one (or the Cutty) most welcome


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Old Ironsides*

Yes I have attemped to build this kit before back in the early 80's and it was decent build and I even attemped to do the rigging but I did not get to far as my skills were severly lacking I only did the main rigging lines and that was it. I suppose if I did this kit today I would have a real nice build up with full rigging.

John
AZmodeler

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I suggest you go with the 'battle damaged' version where
a hurricane ripped all the masts off.  
(nothing to rig, then.)


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I had done that kit, or most of it (before it was demolished in a move to Las Vegas from Chicago in '78!), back in '77. I have the kit now, sitting in it's box, under the bed, waiting for me to attempt again. I have done the Cutty. 


If I remember correctly (mind you, it's a BIG "IF"!), there is one sheet of rigging that you do whether you are doing "standing rigging" (no unfurled sails, docked) or "running rigging" ( full sails, at sea ). You do that page first, then go on to whichever you choose, 'standing' or 'running'. As I said, though, I may be wrong.

Also, the biggest advice I can offer you is to GO SLOW!!! Rig one line at a time and let it dry completely before moving on to the next. Otherwise the tension on the lines becomes problematic.
Boy, just writing this makes me want to dig that kit out and start it. Escpecially when I realized a couple of nights ago that this week was the 30th anniversary of that move to Las Vegas! WOW, where has the time gone!!

Hey, post some pics of your WIP!!

Wayne


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I too have been haunted by this kit....everytime I'm in that area of storage...there it is...giving me that 'look'  

I want to build it sooo bad....but want to see the real thing first...then I figure after being there I would be all gung ho!

I say DO IT! I hear for its age its an excellent kit! I have seen it built at more than several shows and its well worth it!

Build on!!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I finished up 2 of those in the past couple years and in all honesty they each took in the area of 200 hours to complete. Built one for my folks house and one for us.

I love doing the rigging, it's fun, tedious, but fun. They are a lot of work though but you can do an Admiralty model which usually seems to have the first section of mast installed but no rigging or sails. I did that with the H.M.S. Victory from Heller, seems no matter how many sailing ships I have done I couldnt figure out those rigging instructions to save my life.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

The rigging makes the model, IMO. They're _so_ beautiful when they're done right. 

I have an older (Revell 1975 box date) kit of the Cutty Sark, buried in my collection. I've had it for years and could never bing myself to build it, for fear of doing a poor job. I have a Monogram "High Tech" Kingfisher plane I've left sit for the same reason. I know... It's only plastic...

Let see some of those ships, guys!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

When I built that kit I would have it with sails up and mast turned to save on room and PUT THAT SUCKA IN A DERN CASE!....You DO NOT want all that work to get cruddy and dusty!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I just scored a damaged box 1/196 Revell Constitution kit for a grand total of $9.77 shipped! I know you guys are talking about the larger version, but I wouldn't know where to put that large a kit.


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

I built that kit in the 70's and gave it to my dad on Fathers Day one year. I would agree about getting a case for it. Over the years it picked up all matters of dust. Their cat would also rub its chin on the masts, leaving cat hair hanging everywhere. Spent a lot of time trying to clean it up when I visited them. I also found that the vacuum formed sails became very brittle over time.

I really enjoyed building that kit, even painted the captain's quarters so that you could peek in through the stern and see the ship painting that's hanging on the bulkhead in there.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I did a Cutty (3/4 of the rigging anyway) in 1977. Then it sat in the loft at my parent's for 25 years. I salvaged it a few years ago. Alas it sits in ruins down in the workshop (maybe it'll be a wreck in a flying sub diorama if I ever get around to finishing the sub).


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

This is funny! Do we all have a tall ship sitting in the kit closet mocking us? I've got the Revell Cutty Sark in mine. Every once in awhile I take it down, admire the parts and instruction sheet, then put it back up, safe and sound! One o' these days...


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

Skeletons in the closet.

Gotta Charles W. Morgan residing somewhere in there.

Read a good article on ship rigging. Said:" Don't try to tie the knots. Wrap a few strands around the mast, or spar, and use liquid cement to make it fast."

I think modeling is illusion. If you look at your work thru a maginfier, you'll always be unhappy. As far as I can tell; Successful detailing is the ability to bring out a detail with contrast. Ya never will be able to get the paint to meet the 90 degree angle. But if you flow the paint over the raised surface of the detail, it brings it out. 

Same with the rigging. Figure out the lines, and recreate them. The terminus is unimportant. The beauty of a sailing ship is the lines. The hull, the sails, the ratlines, mainstays, etc.

What I find really interesting about our love with the wooden vessels is our lack of understanding of what life was like aboard one of these ships. Keep in mind that "press gangs" used to cruise the dockside bars to kidnap deck hands to work on these vessels.

When was the last time you went to work, and didn't come back for 3 years?

I think this knowledge brings the model alive, and increases your appreciation of it. It's a slice of history on your mantel.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

ChrisW said:


> This is funny! Do we all have a tall ship sitting in the kit closet mocking us? I've got the Revell Cutty Sark in mine. Every once in awhile I take it down, admire the parts and instruction sheet, then put it back up, safe and sound! One o' these days...


Hhmmmm...... Maybe this could be done as a club kinda thing. Everybody agrees to take that Tall Ship kit out of the closet and. on a given date, everybody starts the kit. You work at your own pace, post pics of WIP's, and, the only rule is, you HAVE to do at least one thing (any bit of work, no matter how small, i.e., paint a canon barrel, or whatever) every day. That's it, just at least one little thing each day. You can do _more, _if you choose to, but you're required to do one bit. Of course, the Honor System would be used.

Any thoughts? :freak: 

Wayne


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> This is funny! Do we all have a tall ship sitting in the kit closet mocking us? I've got the Revell Cutty Sark in mine. Every once in awhile I take it down, admire the parts and instruction sheet, then put it back up, safe and sound! One o' these days...


That sounds like me and that gargantuan balsa kit of the _Missouri_ I have hanging around. I have a new job, maybe this summer I can buy the fiberglas hull and resin/brass turrets that are available and start building. If I have room for a 4' long battleship. :freak:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Actually, I've built several of those larger sailing ships. Bonne Homme Richard, Old Ironsides, and a Cutty Sark, and 2-3 more I just can't remember the names of. You just need several full Saturdays in a row to get-R-Done. I had prepped and painted everything before much rigging was done. I spent a few nights 'stalling' by trying some things to make the sails look less plastic. 400 grit sand paper over the sails and a light brown wash seemed to do the trick. I was gaining skills to do a 3 foot long model of the 1930's era Americas Cup Yacht "Enterprise." But then the company quit making the kit so I never got around to a large wood hulled scale sail boat.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> This is funny! Do we all have a tall ship sitting in the kit closet mocking us? I've got the Revell Cutty Sark in mine. Every once in awhile I take it down, admire the parts and instruction sheet, then put it back up, safe and sound! One o' these days...


I've got an Enterpize sitting in the closet..and it's the wooden kit, plank on frame. I'll get her built.. One of these days!


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

I built the Consitution way back in the '70s when I was about 14. The rigging took forever but it was well worth it. I've never been prouder of a kit. I had to sell it at a garage sale when my family moved, as they told me it would never survive that long of a trip.  

I've always wanted to have another go at it.

Someday


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah as a matter of fact I built one,WOW ,15 years ago. I did a lot of quesswork on the rigging lol. I still have it but restoration is a must.


----------



## GEG T64 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am building this ship right now, next to an AC-130 it is the largest model I have ever built. I decided to get back in to the modeling scene after 10 years+. I haven’t made it to the rigging yet, and that part is going to take quite a long time. I love the detail Revell put into the kit! How is the "beeswax" used for the rigging? It’s listed on the cover of the main instructions but I cannot find it referenced anywhere through out the rest of the instructions...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Hello GEG and welcome to the boards and back to the hobby. Wow - its cool to see this thread pulled back up after a year. Actually I finished this around last September. I think the time was about equal to building the actual ship and then the rigging. I wanted to go with the open sails version but I didn't like the sails that came with the kit so I got this canvas(ish) type fabric from the craft store. The rigging was just short of maddening and if you're able to complete every step as indicated in the instrux you're a better man than me. Good luck and let us know how you make out.
JB


----------



## Halo_819 (May 18, 2007)

GEG T64 said:


> I am building this ship right now, next to an AC-130 it is the largest model I have ever built. I decided to get back in to the modeling scene after 10 years+. I haven’t made it to the rigging yet, and that part is going to take quite a long time. I love the detail Revell put into the kit! How is the "beeswax" used for the rigging? It’s listed on the cover of the main instructions but I cannot find it referenced anywhere through out the rest of the instructions...


Beeswax is a very simple and effective treatment for your rigging thread. You simply cut a length of thread to work with and then pull the thread across the edge of the cake of beeswax to coat the thread. Then you pull the thread quickly through your fingers a few times to both remove the excess wax and to heat the wax so it penetrates into the thread. This treats and protects the thread from getting the "fuzzies" after it is installed. It also straightens the thread out and removes most of the twist that can make tying knots difficult.
Good luck with your build! I am hoping to start my 1/96 Cutty Sark if I can ever find the time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I've built both Constitution and Cutty Sark - both many years ago.
Regarding rigging terminology and Revvell Instrux.
One sheet is for cutting the pre-formed ratlines -the rope ladders on masts for crew to climb to get to yard arms and fighting tops
Second is for the Standing rigging - standing rigging is the rigging that holds the masts up - On most sailing ships masts are "stepped" in the hull Not bolted or nailed in place so they were held in place by permanent or standing rigging. this rigging was usually tarred to prevent deterioration - thus is is often done with black thread on models.
The third sheet is the running rigging - this is the rigging that raises and lowers yard arms and turns them left or right on the masts. this is the rigging that runs thru all the blocks and is anchored to the belaying pins onthe various rails around the deck. Running rigging was a moving part so it was not necessarily as permanent as the standing rigging. Running rigging was not tarred so it is usually done in tan thread on models.

If you are going to build a full rigged ship you will install all these components - Standing rigging and ratlines first then running rigging. generally it is smart to start with the sanding rigging along the center of the ship and work out from there...

If you are going to rig the model you would be wise to invest in some hemostats and a pin vice and drill bits to open the holes in all the blocks...If you really want to do it right there are references available to show how to tie off the ends of lines where blocks are attached to yard arms etc - a granny knot just isn't right (that's how I tied everything off on my Constitution all those years ago it's still there sitting at my folks' house) BTW I never did actuall finish it completely ther's still some of the runnig rigging missing!

If you want you can use the vac formed sails but I think that they don't look very realistic. If you reall want sails talk the wife into sewing up a set - cloth sails look so much better!
It is perfectly acceptable to have a full rigged ship without any sails on the yard arm as sails would be taken off the yards if the ship were innactive in port for any prolonged time. If a ship were inactive for an extended time the running rigging might also be taken down and stored -Standing rigging however would always be present as it is a structural component of the vessel.

Dave


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

PM Moderator said:


> It is perfectly acceptable to have a full rigged ship without any sails on the yard arm as sails would be taken off the yards if the ship were innactive in port for any prolonged time. If a ship were inactive for an extended time the running rigging might also be taken down and stored -Standing rigging however would always be present as it is a structural component of the vessel.
> 
> Dave


If I were to build a ship like this, that's the way I'd do it, Dave!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've built a few of the Revell sailing ships, and as Dave says, make sure you drill out the blocks and deadeyes. The flash HAS to be removed to even stand a chance of getting the thread to go through!
The rigging's easy as long as you take your time and follow the patterns correctly. I remember that on the Thermopylae I started the running rigging at the mizzenmast and worked my way forwards. Mind you, the last one I did would have been about 15 years ago if not longer..

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

One thing to do with any larger plastic sailing ship is to consider reenforcing the masts and yards. Put wire in hollow parts, drill and pin parts together, etc. The rigging must be fairly tight, and you don't want things twisting and pulling as you add more and more - or worse snapping off.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm on my fourth copy of the Constitution. :freak:

The first one I was in way over my head and didn't know what the heck I was doing.

The second one was destroyed when my parents moved while I was away at college.

The third one was sunk by my rug rats 15 seconds after I asked them to not throw the basketball in the house.

The fourth one is still in the box that I plan on building when I win the lottery, retire and spend all my time "playing":woohoo:

Definitely my most favorite model of all time.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah,my uncle gave me this kit years ago unsealed and I built it,did a lot of guessing on the rigging to a point. It's been moved around alot,but is in need of refurbishing. On my to do list. I'm presently scratchbuilding a launch cradle for my PL J2,and then it will be on to the big Seaview.


----------



## Old-kid-ham. (Feb 16, 2009)

*Oldtimer Firsttimer Now a Message*



Rebel Rocker said:


> I had done that kit, or most of it (before it was demolished in a move to Las Vegas from Chicago in '78!), back in '77. I have the kit now, sitting in it's box, under the bed, waiting for me to attempt again. I have done the Cutty.
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly (mind you, it's a BIG "IF"!), there is one sheet of rigging that you do whether you are doing "standing rigging" (no unfurled sails, docked) or "running rigging" ( full sails, at sea ). You do that page first, then go on to whichever you choose, 'standing' or 'running'. As I said, though, I may be wrong.
> ...


Don't know what will happen now, but I have tracked you this far, so will keep on keeping on. Like your good self, I started the build of this bloody boat many years ago, when it was ill advisedly bought for my 4 year old son.
He is now 45, and the boat is on it's 3rd or 4th rebuild, having been carted round the world and back again, suffering along the way.But it WILL be finished and now I start to consider fitting the '39 Billowing Sails'. I am very new to this messaging business, and pics may come another day, 'cause I suspect "I'll be back". Best Regards and maybe more char to come.

What the hell do I do now.??


----------



## Old-kid-ham. (Feb 16, 2009)

*Oldtimer Firsttimer What now.*

I hope I get the hang of this before too much longer a get a message in the right place. My Constitution os approaching the fitting of '39 Billowing Sails' and I am looking for good advice. I attempted a reply in some other form, so if it was the wrong place please accept apology. For now I'm gone.


----------



## grahamr (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm about to order this kit and build it, but the thing that i'm not sure about is colours.
I'd like to make it very detailed and authentic, however the colours listed for this build don't seem that extensive.
Has anyone got any tips on a list of colours I could use, I will probably be using Humbrol paints.
I would ask in a shop, or at least spend some time examining the box art myself, however, I live in China now, there are no model shops here, or at least not without travelling hundreds of miles to Hong Kong, so I am getting a relative to buy in the UK and post it to me, along with paints.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome:wave:.
I think your best bet would be to check around the net for kit reviews and images. There's bound to be heaps of info out there on such a famous ship.
I wish you the best and please post a pic when you're done. Sailing ships are great modelling subjects!!

Chris.


----------

